# Wanna Laugh @ the cheaters?



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been here under different names but like so many of you, my X cheated after 20yrs and with a lot of men.....and possibly a few women~ I don't have any proof about the other women but I like to think about it LMAO.
My X and I don't talk, not even on the phone but we do send email back and forth. She likes to point her finger and call me names, I have warned her about this and sometimes I'll call her names back. She was married 33 days after the divorce to a man she knew less than 7mo. lol Now I know there is a lot of dysfunction in the home, they both are liars, both divorced the same year and have lied to each other why they got divorced. 
That was the background.
Last week, my 15yr old son is caught @ his GF's house w/o a shirt on, in her bedroom, hiding in the closet. Looks/sounds bad. The X and I engage in a long email back and forth about his punishment. In one of the emails she calls me his friend and not the father I should be, then claims I should make him respect his mother.....well, I took my time, I prayed and then, 3days later sat down and wrote a reply. I start by reminding her she shouldn't throw stones b/c I can call her every dirty name in the book and then attach files to prove what she is. Then, I cut/copy how to make a teenager respect you, it read "your teenager will never respect you if you don't respect yourself first. In fact, a teenager will follow in your footsteps when ur not looking." Well, I couldn't resist, I had to remind her she had been doing the exact same thing and our son was just following in her footsteps LMAO!!!
I went on to list about 60 things the kids and I enjoy doing and reminded her of what a good parent is (a good parent prepares their child for life on their own. A good parent teaches by example, not do as I say and not as I do.)
I kinda forgot the new H gets her emails but, not my problem.
Her response was~ I'm not reading this BS!! Your supposed to send information about the children only!! NO MORE EXTRA TIME FOR YOU AND THE KIDS!!
I just love when she's so stupid, emails are considered proof in court LMAO.
Hope you all enjoy the start of the end of the X's reign of terror.:smthumbup:
Mouse


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Less finger-pointing, more problem solving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Your X sounds like a real treasure .... smh


----------

